# Best place to buy an affordable Ametek motor for a wind turbine?



## JustinB (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone know the best place to buy an affordable Ametek motor for a wind turbine? Thanks, Justin


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

JustinB said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy an affordable Ametek motor for a wind turbine? Thanks, Justin


If you can get the specs on this device, substitutes can found and priced.


----------

